# Vibratory roller drums filled with?



## MBS (Mar 20, 2008)

What are vibratory roller drums filled with? Water and antifreeze or something else?

Also, does having the drums filled help the roller climb the steeper grades of private driveways when compacting road base? 

I know these are basic questions but I don't know where else to ask.

Thanks!


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

They are not filled with anything.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

fill them with Jim Beam...and i'll come over tomorrow and help you drain them


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

dayexco said:


> fill them with Jim Beam...and i'll come over tomorrow and help you drain them


Count me in on that!! :drink:


----------



## WC&T (Feb 22, 2010)

I filled mine with Hope & Change. Then the motor took a sh*t


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

WC&T said:


> I filled mine with Hope & Change. Then the motor took a sh*t


I don't even have hope anymore


----------



## MBS (Mar 20, 2008)

rino1494 said:


> They are not filled with anything.


Thanks! I remember way back when I was young and dumb, as opposed to my current state of old and dumb, that they were filled with a liquid to add weight. I guess I remember it wrong or heard it wrong.


----------



## MBS (Mar 20, 2008)

tgeb said:


> Count me in on that!! :drink:


This seems like a good thing to do.


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

MBS said:


> Thanks! I remember way back when I was young and dumb, as opposed to my current state of old and dumb, that they were filled with a liquid to add weight. I guess I remember it wrong or heard it wrong.


Maybe you are thinking of the small hand rollers for lawns?


----------



## Rockhound (Jul 12, 2007)

Filling roller drums with any liquid would cause a surge at the end of a pass which would cause a burm in the blacktop. The last thing a roller op needs is another bump to roll out. Liquid would not help compaction or climbing a hill since there is no traction to be gained with a smooth steel drum. The water you see being put into a roller is to keep the drum from sticking to asphalt. Nothing sucks more than a roller 'picking up' on a final sealout pass.


----------



## MBS (Mar 20, 2008)

S.R.E. said:


> Maybe you are thinking of the small hand rollers for lawns?


Yes, that's where I got that from. :clap:


----------



## MBS (Mar 20, 2008)

Rockhound said:


> Filling roller drums with any liquid would cause a surge at the end of a pass which would cause a burm in the blacktop. The last thing a roller op needs is another bump to roll out. Liquid would not help compaction or climbing a hill since there is no traction to be gained with a smooth steel drum. The water you see being put into a roller is to keep the drum from sticking to asphalt. Nothing sucks more than a roller 'picking up' on a final sealout pass.


That makes a lot of sense. The smooth drum has very little traction on road base gravel on steep slopes, I've found out. :sad: What looks easy takes a fair amount of skill and experience. I have a new appreciation for roller operators and their skills. :thumbsup:


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

Some rollers are filled with ballast. That being said, they are usually pneumatic tire compactors. The following quote is taken directly from the Cat website.
"PNEUMATIC TIRE COMPACTORS

Overview

Pneumatic Tire Compactor Highlights:

Range of sizes and configurations to meet many needs.
Ballast compartments are easily accessible for quick loading. Compartments positioned to provide balanced wheel-to-weight ratio.
All wheel oscillation available on some models.

http://www.cat.com/equipment/compactors/pneumatic-tire-compactors


----------



## Rockhound (Jul 12, 2007)

MBS said:


> That makes a lot of sense. The smooth drum has very little traction on road base gravel on steep slopes, I've found out. :sad: What looks easy takes a fair amount of skill and experience. I have a new appreciation for roller operators and their skills. :thumbsup:


 
I've 'Roller Surfed' a few times when I went down a hill with loose gravel on the hardtop:w00t: Had to jump off once when the Hyster didn't like the crushing run I was pinching down along the shoulder:laughing: After that it was lots of passes with the Whacker


----------

